# Dx help!-I need DX for



## MsMaddy (Apr 9, 2009)

I need DX for " STEROID INDUCED HYPERGLYCEMIA."  Also for Thyroid Mass. 



THANK YOU ALL!

MsMaddy


----------



## heatherwinters (Apr 10, 2009)

*Steroid induced hyerglycemia*

Is patient diagnosed as steroid induced diabetes or just hyerglycemia?


----------



## heatherwinters (Apr 10, 2009)

*Thyroid*

For the thyroid, take a look at  237.4 or 240.9 and see if one of those is appropriate based on documentation.


----------



## MsMaddy (Apr 10, 2009)

heatherwinters said:


> Is patient diagnosed as steroid induced diabetes or just hyerglycemia?



Just hyperglycemia

thanks 

MsMaddy


----------

